# Just a Blue Spinning Circle



## Laura Shoe (Dec 11, 2017)

Operating System: Mac 10.13
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 1.0.1 [ 20171102-1240-2cb2cb2 ] (Nov  2 2017)

Hi folks, I'm stumped. I opened LR CC today and just have a blue spinning circle - otherwise LR CC is empty - no photos despite many in LR mobile and web. I reset preferences, restarted, rebooted, signed out, deleted all cloud data, reinstalled, signed out of the CC app, with no luck. 

Thank you for any ideas!


----------



## MarkNicholas (Dec 12, 2017)

Laura Shoe said:


> Operating System: Mac 10.13
> Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 1.0.1 [ 20171102-1240-2cb2cb2 ] (Nov  2 2017)
> 
> Hi folks, I'm stumped. I opened LR CC today and just have a blue spinning circle - otherwise LR CC is empty - no photos despite many in LR mobile and web. I reset preferences, restarted, rebooted, signed out, deleted all cloud data, reinstalled, signed out of the CC app, with no luck.
> ...



If you have many photos in LR mobile then could it have been just been syncing ? How long did you leave it and what is your internet connection like ?


----------



## Laura Shoe (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi Mark, 

After leaving it for quite a while with no change (and internet download speed in excess of 150 mbps) I deleted all data from the cloud, so there is no data to be synced down to LR CC - but I still have the blue spinning circle and can't import photos.


----------



## Laura Shoe (Dec 12, 2017)

and it has been sitting for several hours now.

Thanks for answering, btw!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 12, 2017)

Since you've wiped the cloud, I guess you've also tried deleting the other random bits including

Macintosh HD / Users / Your User / Application Support / Adobe / Lightroom CC /
Macintosh HD / Users / Your User / Caches / com.adobe.lightroomCC / 
Macintosh HD / Users / Your User / Pictures / Lightroom Library.lrlibrary

?


----------



## Laura Shoe (Dec 12, 2017)

I hadn't tried deleting those, Victoria, but thank you for the suggestion. Unfortunately this didn't work though.


----------



## Laura Shoe (Dec 12, 2017)

Problem solved - I had already reinstalled and restarted to no avail, but for some reason another reinstall and restart did the trick.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 14, 2017)

Ah we love a happy ending.


----------



## Gnits (Dec 14, 2017)

Any idea of cause ???


----------

